# BB to Saddle length with TCR Advanced SL ISP?



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm considering buying a TCR Advanced SL and I was wondering what the BB to Saddle length is for the integrated seatpost.

Let's say the BB to top of ISP length is quoted as 76 cm in the geometry charts (size M/L) and the Saddle has a height of about 4 cm? What BB to Saddle length would that give me? Or in other words, how much length does the ISP clamp add?

I need about 81-82 cm.

Thanks!


----------



## dragonanvil (Apr 15, 2009)

I went through this same issue when I recently purchased an "08 advanced team isp frameset. I needed a medium sized top tube with maxium height on the setmast. The stock seat clamp on the '08 gave another 20mm (w/spacers) which just wasn't enough but the new '09 XL clamp, which I believe comes standard on the frame your looking at, gives a range of 40mm . That did the trick for me, my bike fitter brought my seat up to 30mm over the uncut seat mast, Thank God that did the trick. Good Luck.


----------

